
400 vs. 422 response to POST of data - rahulroy9202
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/16133923/400-vs-422-response-to-post-of-data
======
rahulroy9202
I was overwhelm by the answer and had to share it. Sometimes the depth of
discussions/answers on stackoverflow baffles me.

